# My Project!



## kirem (2/11/05)

Here are some poor pics of my project


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (2/11/05)

Who "welded" that?!?!


----------



## kirem (2/11/05)

And whats wrong with it? I am learning to weld!

I removed the pic as it had some brands listed that I didn't want made obvious. I will get a pic that doesn't show the brands!


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (2/11/05)

Sorry man, that was a bit harsh of me...but those welds didn't look very strong...

I was thinking of your safety more than anything, you don't want a full keg falling on you from shoulder-height  

PZ.


----------



## kirem (2/11/05)

its cool, it is no where near finished and I am going to get it rewelded by someone at work. Just think of the sh*t I have to take when I frontup with it.

The welds are ok just very ugly.

I can weld.....really!


----------



## Ross (2/11/05)

What pics?? :blink:


----------



## kirem (2/11/05)

I put them up and then realised that some brands where showing on the SS vessels so I removed the pics.

I can't delete the thread now so we are stuck with it until I take some more pics tomorrow.

K


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/11/05)

Photoshop covers a multitude of sins.  

Warren -


----------



## big d (2/11/05)

looking forward to the re released pics so i can judge the welds as well kirem.if in doubt hit them with a grinder and re weld.

cheers
big d


----------



## Ross (2/11/05)

kirem said:


> I put them up and then realised that some brands where showing on the SS vessels so I removed the pics.
> 
> I can't delete the thread now so we are stuck with it until I take some more pics tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Phew, i thought I'd caught a dose of GMK's there


----------



## kirem (2/11/05)

If I can pass the big d and batz weld test then I am happy.

Really though, I wanted to learn to weld so I gave it a shot. I can always purchase more steel!

Bang bang, maxwells silver HLT came down on his head!


----------

